# Massive Bildstörung bei öffentlich-rechtlichen HD-Sendern (Kabelfernsehen)



## Magogan (29. Januar 2012)

Hiho,

ich habe bei Das Erste HD, ZDF HD und arte HD massive Bildstörungen (bunte Kästchen durchschnittlich alle 5 Sekunden). Mein Receiver zeigt bei allen Sendern eine Signalstärke von 77% an. Die Signalqualität hingegen ist bei den eben genannten Sendern nur ca. 17%, bei allen anderen 100%. Ich habe digitales Kabelfernsehen.

Bevor ich mir eventuell ein teures Kabel kaufe, wollte ich fragen, ob das wirklich am Antennenkabel liegen kann, zumal ja die Probleme nur bei diesen 3 Sendern auftreten, die privaten Sender in HD und alle Sender in SD (PAL) funktionieren wunderbar.

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## eMJay (30. Januar 2012)

Hast du sonst noch irgendwelche HD Sender?
Was ist das für ein Anbieter?

Mir hat mal ein Techniker von Kabel Deutschland, der bei mir wegen ähnlichen Problemen daheim war gesagt, dass teueres Kabel 0 bringt. Das Kabel sollte nur als ein Stück liegen d.h. nicht gestückelt und nicht gekuppelt. Durch die verbindungen geht viel Signal verloren.


----------



## bemuehung (30. Januar 2012)

ich konnte eine deutliche Verbesserung mit nem Clicktronic Kabel feststellen


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2012)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Hast du sonst noch irgendwelche HD Sender?





Magogan schrieb:


> die privaten Sender in HD und alle Sender in SD (PAL) funktionieren wunderbar.





Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Anbieter?



Telecolumbus


----------



## bemuehung (30. Januar 2012)

ansonsten musst mal Techniker kommen lassen der mal alles durchmisst


----------



## auroray (31. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich habe bei Das Erste HD, ZDF HD und arte HD massive Bildstörungen (bunte Kästchen durchschnittlich alle 5 Sekunden). Mein Receiver zeigt bei allen Sendern eine Signalstärke von 77% an. Die Signalqualität hingegen ist bei den eben genannten Sendern nur ca. 17%, bei allen anderen 100%. Ich habe digitales Kabelfernsehen.
> 
> ...



besteht das Problem noch? Ich hatte das gleiche Problem (zwar bei KD) aber seit heute ist es einfach weg.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Januar 2012)

ich hab das problem, dass sich die elektronik gegenseitig stört. wenn der wlanrouter zu nah am kabelmodem steht, hab ich artefakte oder n ganz schwarzes bild. muss mal in abgeschirmte kabel investieren oder alles umorganisieren.


----------

